
Ask HN: Good sources of informative, non panicked news about Covid-19? - polymathemagics
Any good sources for news about the virus? Reading NY times is a bit much for me. Reddit and the media are a bit sensationalized. But at the same time, WHO&#x2F;CDC only has basic info in their reports every day. Any good sources with a more optimistic tone?
======
open-source-ux
I really like the daily video updates by Dr John Campbell (a retired nurse
from England). His videos are informative and scientifically-based. His tone
is not so optimistic because he feels many Governments are still reactive,
rather than proactive in responding to the COVID-19 situation.

If you don't want to watch the daily updates, he has lots of excellent videos
explaining terms and areas of scientific interest for the layperson. For
example, I posted a link elsewhere to a informative video he created today on
vitamin D and it's beneficial effect against respiratory conditions. You'll
find this and all his videos here:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Campbellteaching/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/Campbellteaching/videos)

------
ivarv
Live updates and links:

* [https://www.germinfo.org/](https://www.germinfo.org/)

* The Guardian's "Coronavirus live updates" daily living article

General Info / Background:

* [https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/03/dont-panic-the-compr...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/03/dont-panic-the-comprehensive-ars-technica-guide-to-the-coronavirus/)

* [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1D4V36_nMqQNh1tusNVqozNjP...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1D4V36_nMqQNh1tusNVqozNjPw6N1457pajuFdPjCSCo/preview#)

------
mtmail
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/ffpi7m/livethrea...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/ffpi7m/livethread_global_covid19_outbreak/fjzuaqm/)
has good links to further forums, basically where researchers and hospital
staff discuss in more technical terms.

There's a good daily summary at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/supplychain/](https://www.reddit.com/r/supplychain/)

And the Dr John Campbell daily youtube videos somebody else already
recommended.

------
allovernow
>Reddit and the media are a bit sensationalized. But at the same time, WHO/CDC
only has basic info in their reports every day. Any good sources with a more
optimistic tone

Listen: for the first time, the media has actually been underreporting the
danger of the virus. They've been a month behind since they finally started
reporting.

China shut down for 2 months - risking permanent loss of business by
disrupting global supply chains.

Mecca is deserted - first time in history they've shut it down.

Italy just announced a Nationwide quarantine.

>8% of Iranian parliament is infected and two are dead

The media is not sensationalizing anything, for once. This is the real deal,
this is the Black Swan, and the sooner we start preparing to isolate and/or
self quarantine, the better off we'll all be.

